Ask HN: Is the a list of free Software Services? - sharemywin
======
TechHawk
did you mean something like this?

[https://github.com/ripienaar/free-for-dev](https://github.com/ripienaar/free-
for-dev)

~~~
sharemywin
is there one for startups?

~~~
TechHawk
Well, the one I posted above includes a lot of tools which can be used for
free by startups, so I think that qualifies :) Other than that, I could not
find one in a quick search...

------
sharemywin
with or without apis.

